# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Μα πώς φτιάχνετε πλακέτες??

## p_pan

hello... είμαι καινούργιος στο forum σας... αλλα βλέπω ότι γίνετε καλή δουλειά και από ότι βλέπω θα είμαι συχνός επισκέπτης..
είδα σε ένα project πως τυπώνεται κυκλώματα... αλλα αυτό p δεν κατάλαβα είναι το κύκλωμα το τυπώνεται επάνω σε χαλκό η σε πλαστικό..???? και το δεύτερο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το Press & Peel που τυπώνεις επάνω του είναι υλικό που είναι καλός αγωγός του ρεύματος...???? μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξήγησει τι παίζει??

----------


## Radiometer

Γεια σου και καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ
πρώτων εδώ γράφουμε μόνο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ, οπότε διόρθωσε το μήνυμά σου   :Smile:  

όσο αναφορά για τα τυπωμένα κυκλώματα παρακάτω θα βρει 2 οδηγούς που αφορούν την εμφάνιση πλακετών.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/kat_pcb.php
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/kat_pnp.php

----------


## p_pan

Ok...(οσο αφορα τους ξενους χαρακτηρες ειμαι δυσλεκτικος και δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο η ορθρογραφια μου...)

Ομως δεν απαντησες σε αυτο που ρωτησα... βαζεται για βαση της πλακετας χαλκο..??? ειδα τα δυο link που μου εδωσες αλλα και παλι δεν εινα και τοσο διεφκρινιστικα οσο αφορα για τιν ολη διαδικασια....

----------


## gsmaster

Και πάλι πάνω σε πλακέτα τυπώνουμε, το διαφορετικό είναι ο τρόπος που το κύκλωμα αποτυπώνεται πάνω στο χαλκό πριν γίνει η αποχάλκωση.

Με την κλασσική μέθοδο με λάμπα, αποτυπώνεται πάνω στο φωτοευαίσθητο με την μέθοδο του σιδερώματος, με την θερμότητα η μελάνη (τονερ) μεταφέρεται απο το χαρτί pnp (ή την διαφάνεια ή φωτογραφικό χαρτί, κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν και χαρτί απο περιοδικό) μεταφέρεται λοιπόν απο το χαρτί στην πλακέτα. Να στο κάνω πιο λιανά, έχεις ένα χαρτί τυπωμένο, το μελάνι με την θερμοκρασία λιώνει. βάζεις το τυπωμένο χαρτί πάνω στο χαλκό, το ζεσταίνεις με το σίδερο, λιώνει η μελάνη και κολλάει πάνω στο χαλκό. τραβάς την διαφάνεια και η μελάνη έχει μείνει πάνω στο χαλκό. το ρίχνεις στην αποχάλκωση και όπου έχει μελάνη ο χαλκό μένει και σε όλο το υπόλοιπο φεύγει.
Αυτό 

Όσο για τα greeklish, υπάρχει ένα λινκ στην υπογραφή μου που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Κανονικά τα μηνύματα με greeklish τα διαγράφουμε αλλά σήμερα είμαστε καλοί...  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Na mas to lete pio nwris poies meres eiste kaloi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :P


Μετάφραση: Να μας το λέτε πιό νωρίς ποιές μέρες είστε καλοί  :P

----------


## gsmaster

πάντα καλοί είμαστε, οι κακοί είναι στη φυλακή. 
Καλημέρα σας!

----------


## chip

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι ο νέος φίλος μας ρώτησε κάτι πιο βασικό για την πλακ

Την πλακέτα όταν την αγοράζεις είναι μία λεπτή (1,5mm) πλάξα (πλακέτα) από εποξικό υλικό (fiberglass) ή από βακελίτη (και τα δύο είναι μονοτικά και κατα μία ένοια υπάγωνται στα πλαστικά) που επάνω της έχει καλά κολημένο ένα πολύ λεπτό φύλο χαλκού (συνήθως 35μm -δηλαδή 0,035mm).
Όπως θα δείς και στους οδηγούς που σου πρότειναν υπάρχουν δύο βασικοί τρόποι που χρησιμοποιούν οι ερασιτέχνες για να αφαιρέσουν από την πλακέτα τον χαλκό στα σημεία που θέλουν και να μήνουν με χαλκό μόνο οι περιοχές που θέλουν
Στη μέθοδο με Press&peel χρειάζεσαι απλή πλακέτα, ενώ με τη μέθοδο που γίνεται εμφάνιση θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα (έχει καλημένο το χαλκό με ένα φωτοευαισθητο πολυμερές που χρειάζεται για να κάνεις τη μέθοδο αυτή)
Επίσης για ξεκίνημα και για απλά κυκλώματα υπάρχει η μέθοδος του μαρκαδορου. Δηλάδη παίρνεις μια απλή πλακέτα και όπου ζωγραφίσεις με τον μαρκαδόρο (αδιάβροχος μαρκαδόρος (permanent) σαν τον edding 2000 από τα βιβλιοπολεία) θα μείνει ο χαλκός, ενώ ο υπόλοιπος χαλκός θα φύγει όταν θα ρίξεις την πλακέτα στο αποχαλκωτικό υγρό.

----------


## tzitzikas

για εκτυπωτη απλο της HP οια ειναι καταλληλη διαφάνεις για εκτύπωση?

----------


## chip

Αν εννοείς Inkjet εκτυπωτή αν και δεν ξέρω ειδικά για τους HP οι καλύτερες που έχω βρει (εξαιρετικές σε EPSON  και CANON που έχω δοκιμάσει) είναι οι διαφένειες της 3M. (μόνο πρόσεξε να σου δώσουν τον τύπο που κάνει για  HP γιατί βγάζει δύο τύπους διαφάνειας Inkjet.

----------


## p_pan

Sorry ρε παιδια αλλα κατι δεν καταλαβα...
εχεις το plexyglass και το κοματι χαλκου που εχει επανω του το τηπομενο κυκλωμα....
Πως ομως βγενουν οι αγωγη του χαλκου επανο στο πλαστικο και πως μετα πλαστικοποιητε το κατω μερος της πλακετας..??
διοτι η διαδρομες επανω στο πλαστικο πρεπει να ειναι καλημενες.... ακαληπτες πρεπει να ειναι στα σημεια που γινεται η κολιση...

----------


## babisko

Λοιπόν να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή.
Έχουμε μια πλακέτα, η οποία αποτελείται από μονωτικό υλικό (π.χ. βακελίτης) και η οποία έχει επάνω στην μια πλευρά της (ή και στις δυο πλευρές της), κολλημένο ένα πολύ λεπτό φύλλο χαλκού. Με κάποιον υλικό, ζωγραφίζουμε - βάφουμε το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα επάνω στο φύλλο χαλκού στα σημεία που θέλουμε να υπάρχει χαλκός και αφήνουμε άβαφα τα σημεία που δεν θέλουμε να υπάρχει χαλκός. Το υλικό βαφής - μπογιά που χρησιμοποιούμε πρέπει να είναι αδιάβροχο. Μετά βυθίζουμε την ζωγραφισμένη πλακέτα μέσα σε διαβρωτικό υλικό (οξύ - τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο), το οποίο διαβρώνει και αφαιρεί τον άβαφο χαλκό, με αποτέλεσμα να μένει χαλκός μόνο στα σημεία που είναι βαμμένος. Αφαιρούμε την μπογιά με κάποιο διαλυτικό (π.χ. οινόπνευμα, ασετόν) και έχουμε μια πλακέτα η οποία έχει πάνω της κολλημένο χαλκό με το σχήμα και την μορφή που θέλουμε. Τρυπάμε τις τρύπες για να περάσουμε τους ακροδέκτες των εξαρτημάτων, τους οποίους κολλάμε με το κολλητήρι και καλάι.
Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι και υλικά για την βαφή του χαλκού με το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα. Τα χαρτιά press and peel βασίζονται την μεταφορά toner. Τυπώνουμε το σχέδιο σε εκτυπωτή laser επάνω στο χαρτί press and peel και μετά το σιδερώνουμε, όπως τις χαλκομανίες πάνω στον χαλκό της πλακέτας. Το toner (γραφίτης) μεταφέρεται πάνω στον χαλκό και εμποδίζει το οξύ κατά την διάρκεια της αποχάλκωσης που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω να επιδράσει στον χαλκό που είναι καλυμμένος.

Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες πως κατασκευάζεται μια πλακέτα για ερασιτεχνική χρήση.

----------


## p_pan

οκ ησουν πολυ αναλυτηκος.... τωρα καταλαβα ακριβως την διαδικασια... ευχαριστω...

----------


## babisko

> οκ ησουν πολυ αναλυτηκος.... τωρα καταλαβα ακριβως την διαδικασια... ευχαριστω...



 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## pet

διάβασε και το http://diypcb.googlepages.com

δεν έχει ούτε μια περιτή λέξη και αν παραλείψεις έστω και κάτι δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά σου

είναι πλήρης οδηγός

----------


## NeKTaRioS - auto

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Θα θέλα να κάνω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου κάποιες ερωτήσεις...


Πρώτα από όλα το press & peel είναι το χαρτί στο οποίο γίνεται η εκτύπωση;
Σωστά;
Και αν ναι, έτσι θα το ζητήσω;


Επίσης, αναφέρθηκε πως η εκτύπωση πρέπει να γίνει με εκτυπωτή Laser.
Τι θα γινει αν το εκτυπώσω με έναν απλό εκτυπωτή Inject; Δεν διαθέτουμε όλοι Laser...

Και τέλος, το οξύ που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε πως θα το ζητήσουμε και από που μπορούμε να το βρούμε;


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
Νεκτάριος

----------


## babisko

> Πρώτα από όλα το press & peel είναι το χαρτί στο οποίο γίνεται η εκτύπωση;
> Σωστά;



Σωστά.





> Και αν ναι, έτσι θα το ζητήσω;



Με το όνομά του φυσικά, χαρτί press & peel. Το θέμα είναι να το βρεις εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Αντί για αυτό το χαρτί μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις φωτογραφικό χαρτί για εκτυπωτές inkjet.





> Επίσης, αναφέρθηκε πως η εκτύπωση πρέπει να γίνει με εκτυπωτή Laser.
> Τι θα γινει αν το εκτυπώσω με έναν απλό εκτυπωτή Inject; Δεν διαθέτουμε όλοι Laser...



Ναί η εκτύπωση πρέπει να γίνει μόνο σε εκτυπωτή laser, δεν γίνεται τίποτε με inkject. Ο λόγος είναι ότι, οι εκτυπωτές laser τυπώνουν με toner (=γραφίτης) και ο οποίος με την θέρμανση λιώνει και γίνεται υγρός, οπότε και μεταφέρεται στην πλακέτα με το σιδέρωμα. Τώρα αν δεν έχεις εκτυπωτή laser, ή αγοράζεις έναν φθηνό, ή τυπώνεις σε κάποιον φίλο σου που έχει laser, ή τυπώνεις σε απλό χαρτί το σχέδιό σου στον inkjet στην μεγαλύτερη και καλύτερη ανάλυση που διαθέτει (ασπρόμαυρη έτσι ; ) και το πηγαίνεις σε ένα φωτοτυπάδικο μαζί με το χαρτί press & peel για να βγάλεις φωτοτυπία το σχέδιο της πλακέτας στο χαρτί press & peel. Τα φωτοτυπικά δουλεύουν και αυτά με τόνερ. Πρόσεξε την κλίμακα εκτύπωσης και φωτοτυπίας, να είναι 1:1






> Και τέλος, το οξύ που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε πως θα το ζητήσουμε και από που μπορούμε να το βρούμε;



Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο (από καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών), ή μίγμα υδροχλωρικού οξέος (από σούπερ μάρκετ - αυτό που ρίχνουν στις τουαλέτες, λέγεται και κεζάπ) και περιντρόλ (από φαρμακεία ή αποθήκες χημικών και φαρμάκων). ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, στα δυο τελευταία, αν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις, είναι πολύ καυστικά και εκλύουν πολλά και επικίνδυνα αέρια, χρησιμοποίησέ τα σε ανοικτό χώρο και φορώντας πλαστικά γάντια.






> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
> Νεκτάριος




 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dj kostas

το απλο φοτογραφικο χαρτι που αναφερεις κανει καλη δουλεια .; ειχα σκευτει και στο παρελθον να πειραματιστο με αυτο αλλα σκευτηκα οτι μπορει να ειναι ακαταλληλο για αυτη τη δουλεια.

----------


## NeKTaRioS - auto

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

 :OK:

----------


## `GiAnNiS`

Ξεθαβω το θεμα !! γιατι εχω μία εργασία να κάνω με πλακέτα χαλκού και γώ... Έχω γυρίσει όλη την Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά χαρτί Press&Peel,μάταια...  Στο φωτογραφικό χαρτί για εκτυπωτές που αναφερθηκε,θα ακολουθησω την ίδια διαδικασία? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,Γιάννης!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## padelis

εγω παιδια την πλακετα μου την εφτιαξα ως εξης
αντεγραψα στο ριζοχαρτο το κυκλωμα μετα το εβαλα πανω στην πλακετα και μετα απο ακτινοβολια εμφανιστηκε 
μετα το εβαλα στην καυστικη σοδα με σωστη αναλογια η οποια η πλακετα επεπλεε για καμια ωρα και εμφανιστηκε καλα μετα με οινοπνευμα ξεκαθαρισε και αρχισα να τρυπαω

----------


## `GiAnNiS`

Παιδιά βρήκα αυτο : http://www.graphicarts.gr/portal/cor...=237&corpid=34
kαι ο καταλογος τους ειναι αυτος :  http://www.graphicarts.gr/portal/pop...C5%20%C5%D0%C5

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει κατι σχετικο ή το έχω "πιάσει" λάθο το θέμας...Υλικό θερμομεταφοράς δν είναι αυτό το χαρτί?

----------


## tasosmos

Πιθανον να κανει το "ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΥΘΡ" αλλα καλυτερα παρε ενα τηλ πριν πας  και πες τους τι θελεις γιατι εκτος της περιπτωσης να μην κανει το χαρτι μπορει να δινουν μονο χοντρικη.

----------


## Nemmesis

ρε παιδια μια χαρα πλακετιτσες μου βγαινουν εμενα με απλο ασπρο χατρι για laser εκτυπωτη... γιατι να ψαχνειν για χαρτια??? δοκιμασε αυτο που σου λεω και θα εισαι οκ... απλα το χαρτι μετα το σιδερομα δεν ξεκολαει... και χρειαζετε να μουλιασεις ολη την πλακετα σε σαπουνονερο κανα λεπτο μεχρι να διαλιθει το χαρτι και να μεινει το μελανι στον χαλκο... εννοειται οτι μιλαμε για laser εκτυπωτη

----------


## `GiAnNiS`

Εχεις ενα δικιο σε αυτο που λες ..εχω διαβασει τον τροπο σου Nemmesis  :Smile:

----------


## pet

άμα διαβάσεισ diypcb.googlepages.com προσεκτικά και δεν παραλείψεις ούτε μια λέξη θα φτιάξεις κύκλωμα με την πρώτη

----------


## georgemailo

Καλημέρα. Είχα δει ένα video για τύπωση πλακέτας με την μέθοδο με τον laser εκτυπωτή. Το παλικάρι για να βγάλει το περιττό χαρτί αφού το είχε μουλιάσει άρχισε και το έτρυβε με οδοντόβουρτσα. Αυτό δεν αφαιρεί και το toner???? Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η μέθοδος και θέλω να λύσω μερικές απορίες.

----------


## Nemmesis

οχι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με το toner... αλλα  ολες σου οι αποριες απλα θα διαλιθουν αν δοκιμασεις 2-3 φορες αυτον τον τροπο

----------


## tasosmos

καμια φορα βγαινει αν δεν το εχεις πατησει καλα ή δεν ειναι καταλληλο το χαρτι αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν κοστιζει τπτ να το βγαλεις τελειως και να το ξανακανεις απ'την αρχη.

----------


## georgemailo

Δοκίμασα πολύ πρόχειρα με ένα κύκλωμα το οποίο το τύπωσα σε ένα φωτοτυπικάδικο. Το πάτησα μόλις για δυο-τρεία λεπτά και φάνηκε να δουλεύει καλά. Υποθέτω όμως ότι πρέπει να το πατήσω για παραπάνω χρόνο. Όπως φαίνεται πάντως θα υιοθετήσω αυτή την μέθοδο!

----------


## georgemailo

Δοκίμασα να ξαναφτιάξω πλακέτα με την μέθοδο του laser εκτυπωτή άλλα δεν έχω καταφέρει να μεταφερθεί όλο το tonner πάνω στο χαλκό. Το σιδερώνο με πίεση και για κανένα πεντάλεπτο σε σημείο που να καίει η πλακέτα. Μάλιστα την σιδέρωνα πάνω σε πλαστικό σκαμπό και έλιωσε λίγο πλαστικό και κόλλησε στο πίσω μέρος της πλακέτας  :Smile:  . Όταν την βάζω στο σαπουνόνερο και αφαιρώ προσεκτικά το χαρτί σε πολλά σημεία μένει μελάνι πάνω στο χαρτί. Μήπως φταίει το χαρτί (αν και είναι glossy); Έχετε να προτίνετε κάποια συγκεκριμένη μάρκα; Επίσης αν θέλει κάποιος ας μου πει με λεπτομέρεια την διαδικασία που ακολουθεί προσωπικά. Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον... εγω πριν το σιδερομα βρεχω καλα το χαρτι με νερο ετσι στο σιδερομα και κολλαει καλητερα το χαρτι στην πλακετα χωρις να κουνιεται και μεταφερεται καλητερα η θερμοτικα προς τον χαλκο ετσι ωστε να κολλησει καλητερα το toner... επισης μετα το σιδερομα δεν τραβαω τα χαρτι γιατι οπως ειπες και εσυ μενει αρκετο μελανι στο χαρτι, αλλα το μουλιαζω καλα σε ζεστο νερο και λιγο τριψιμο με κανα πανακι και ειμαι ετοιμο για αποχαλκοση... ολη η διαδιακασια δεν κραταει παραπανο απο 20λεπτα μαζι με την αποχαλκοση

----------


## xampos

ποση ωρα σιδερωνεις

----------


## Nemmesis

2-3λεπτα... μεχρι να στεγνωσει καλα το χαρτι... επισης οταν σιδερονω το χαρτι και η πλακετα ειναι αναμεσα σε ενα παλιο πανι ετσι ωστε να ειναι καπως ποιο ηρεμα τα πραγματα και το σιδερο το εχω στο "2"

----------


## georgemailo

Με βάση τις συμβουλές του Nemmesis έκανα τα εξής. Αφού έβρεξα στην αρχή το glossy χαρτί με το τυπωμένο το σιδέρωσα για 3 λεπτά με το σίδερο έχοντας από πάνω ένα πανί. Μούλιασα την πλακέτα και αφαίρεσα το πρώτο στρώμα χαρτιού όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα. Παρόλο αυτά είχε μείνει αρκετό πάνω στην πλακέτα. Οπότε ξαναπήρα το σίδερο και βάζοντας πάνω από την πλακέτα glossy χαρτί και πανί συνέχισα το σίδερο. Τέλος το έβαλα να μουλιάσει και με οδοντόβουρτσα άρχιζα και έτριβα ελεφριά ώστε να φύγει το περιττό χαρτί. Νομίζω ότι τα κατάφερα. Τώρα την έχω στο διάλυμμα αποχάλκωσης. Πιστεύω αντικειμενικά πως αυτή η μέθοδος είναι μακράν η πιο οικονομική και πιο ευέλικτη σε περίπτωση που κάτι δεν πάει καλά! Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας!

----------


## Nemmesis

να σου πω οτι εγω δουλευω με απλο A4 χαρτι για laser εκτυπωτη

----------


## xampos

η πλακετα η απλη ποσο εχει εμενα 2€ μου την εδωσε καλα ειναι ή ακριβη

----------


## georgemailo

Την πλακέτα που πήρα τελευταία κόστιζε 1,40 ευρώ. Έχει μέγεθος περίπου 10x15εκ.

----------


## Panoss

Εξαρτάται και από την ποιότητα.
Bunguaard φωτοευαίσθητη, εποξική, μονής όψεως, 10x16, (νομίζω η ποιότητά της (τα χαρακτηριστικά) αναφέρεται ως 'FR4'), 3 ευρώ.
Μη φωτοευαίσθητη ποιοτική σαν αυτή που αναφέρω, δεν έχω βρει. Μάλλον έχουν καταργηθεί για να πουλάνε τις φωτοευαίσθητες.

----------


## xampos

αν δεν εχω αντιδιαβρωτικο σπρευ τι να βαλω πειραζει αν το βαλω αλλη μερα αφου την τρυπισω ή δεν βαλω καθολου ή να βαλω κατι που υπαρχει και στο σπιτι κανα λαδι αλατι ξερω εγω κατι που να κανει πανω κατω την ιδια δουλεια

----------


## tasosmos

Οτιδηποτε που εμποδιζει την επαφη με τον αερα, πχ καμια φορα βαζω σελλοφαν ή ταινια. 
Οχι οτι θα παθει και τπτ σημαντικο σε μερικες μερες απλα θα οξειδωθει λιγο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> αν δεν εχω αντιδιαβρωτικο σπρευ τι να βαλω πειραζει αν το βαλω αλλη μερα αφου την τρυπισω ή δεν βαλω καθολου ή να βαλω κατι που υπαρχει και στο σπιτι κανα λαδι αλατι ξερω εγω κατι που να κανει πανω κατω την ιδια δουλεια



εγω για μικρες πλακετιτσες βαζω ενα κοκκινο μανο για τα νυχια και γινεται κουκλα... (ακομα το ψαχνει η αδερφη μου)

----------


## georgemailo

Καλημέρα σας! Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε ακριβώς την μάρκα και από που προμηθεύεστε το χαρτί για laser εκτυπωτή? Αναφέρομαι στην διαδικασία τύπωσης πλακέτας με χρήση laser εκτυπωτή και γυαλιστερό χαρτί. Θα ήθελα όμως μάρκα από δοκιμασμένο χαρτί. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (λόγο διαφήμισης) στείλτε μου pm. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## dikos

Δείτε εδώ ένα βίντεο για το πως φτιάχνουμε πλακέτες :Thumbup: 

http://www.grobot.gr/index.php?optio...ideo&Itemid=81

----------


## georgemailo

Βρε παιδιά θα μου πει κάποιος τι μάρκα χαρτί χρησιμοποιείται για laser εκτυπωτή;;;;;;;  :Confused1:

----------


## otakis

> Βρε παιδιά θα μου πει κάποιος τι μάρκα χαρτί χρησιμοποιείται για laser εκτυπωτή;;;;;;;



σελίδες από περιοδικό -glossy ή semiglossy.
ρίξε μια ματιά στα προηγούμενα post.
κάνε μερικές δοκιμές μόνος σου, όλοι έτσι ξεκινήσαμε.
οι πλακέτες δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα με λίγο σιδέρωμα κ καθάρισμα με ασετόν, εάν δε σου κάτσει η θερμομεταφορά με την πρώτη!

----------


## SV1EDG

Γιώργο,χρησιμοποιώ αυτό 

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...eyword=kf37011 με 

αρετά καλά αποτελέσματα.Exω ακούσει ότι το glossy έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.

Μάριος

----------


## georgemailo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν έχω laser εκτυπωτή και θα πρέπει να πάω σε φωτοτυπικάδικο. Οπότε δεν παίζει να πάω χαρτί από περιοδικό... Αυτό το film από το Πλαίσιο είναι διαφάνεια; Δεν θα λιώσει με το σίδερο;;;

----------


## kopla

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν έχω laser εκτυπωτή και θα πρέπει να πάω σε φωτοτυπικάδικο. Οπότε δεν παίζει να πάω χαρτί από περιοδικό... Αυτό το film από το Πλαίσιο είναι διαφάνεια; Δεν θα λιώσει με το σίδερο;;;



Δεν πρεπει να λιώσει γιατί οι διαφάνειες μπαίνουν και σε laser εκτυπωτές. Αυτό που πρέπει να κανεις είναι να βαλεις μια κόλλα χαρτί από πάνω...και όχι κατευθείαν το σίδερο. Έτσι, δεν θα ζαρώσει πολύ η διαφάνεια και θα έχεις και καλύτερο heat distribution.

----------


## dikos

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* 
Οι διαφάνειες πρέπει να είναι για laser εκτυπωτή αλλιώς υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κολήσει μέσα στο φούρνο. Σας το λέω γιατί την έχω πάθει.
Το καλύτερο είναι γυαλιστερό χαρτί από περιοδικό.

----------


## Basscadet

Καλησπέρα, θέλω να φτιάξω μία πλακέτα σχετικά μεγάλου μεγέθους (28 x 28 cm), όχι απαραίτητα τετράγωνη αλλά να πιανει αυτη την επιφανεια κι ας γινεται καπως ορθογωνια. Το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ απλό και χοντροκομμενο, ισως δεν χρειαστει καν φωτοτυπιες και το tracing να γινει με απλο μαρκαδορο. Το θέμα ειναι που πουλανε τετοιες πλακετες στην αθηνα; Απλη (οχι φωτοευαίσθητη) μιας οψεως θελω. Αν εχετε και καμια ιδεα για τιμη για πειτε. Για χημικα διαβασα διαφορες προτασεις και θα παω να τους δω αλλα δεν ειδα κατι για πλακετες. Ευχαριστω

----------


## SV1EDG

Είχα βρεί στον Φανό μεγέθους Α4,πριν κανα 6μηνο.Κανε μια βόλτα,μπορεί να είσαι τυχερός.

----------


## Basscadet

Μήπως θυμασαι τιμή στο περιπου;

----------


## Mousakias

> Καλησπέρα, θέλω να φτιάξω μία πλακέτα σχετικά μεγάλου μεγέθους (28 x 28 cm), όχι απαραίτητα τετράγωνη αλλά να πιανει αυτη την επιφανεια κι ας γινεται καπως ορθογωνια. Το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ απλό και χοντροκομμενο, ισως δεν χρειαστει καν φωτοτυπιες και το tracing να γινει με απλο μαρκαδορο. Το θέμα ειναι που πουλανε τετοιες πλακετες στην αθηνα; Απλη (οχι φωτοευαίσθητη) μιας οψεως θελω. Αν εχετε και καμια ιδεα για τιμη για πειτε. Για χημικα διαβασα διαφορες προτασεις και θα παω να τους δω αλλα δεν ειδα κατι για πλακετες. Ευχαριστω



Για χημικά θα σου δώσω το εξής link. Και θα πας στο κεφάλαιο του εγγράφου εμφάνιση. (Στην αρχή λέει για το eagle).\

Είναι με πιό ακίνδυνα χημικά. Αντι για τριχλωριούχο και τα λοιπά.
Βάζεις ουσίες που βρίσκεις σε ένα μάρκετ και φαρμακείο.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΔΕΡΜΑ* :Blink:   :Cursing:   :Confused1:   :Huh:   :Blink: 
-Περινδρολ
-Κεζαπ
-Τουμποφλο
Αυτά για να μπορείς να τα πετάξεις μετά στην αποχέτευση. Ενώ με τα άλλα απαγορεύεται. Αλλά τα εξηγεί στο link που δίνω.
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΑΣ ΓΑΝΤΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ*

----------


## Basscadet

Πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστώ, πολύ καλό link με την ολη διαδικασία. Διαβασα και σε άλλο link εδω τι ειναι το Κεζαπ (εχω ηδη στα απορρυπαντικά  :Laugh:  ), το tu bo flo πρεπει να ειναι αυτης της μαρκας η κανουν κι αλλα (πχ ενα Mr Clean αν θυμαμαι καλα); Ρωταω γιατι αλλα θελουν ζεστο νερο ενω αλλα κανουν και με κρυο (εχουν κατι ρινισματα αλουμινιου που αντιδρουν και ζεσταινουν το νερο).

----------


## Mousakias

> Πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστώ, πολύ καλό link με την ολη διαδικασία. Διαβασα και σε άλλο link εδω τι ειναι το Κεζαπ (εχω ηδη στα απορρυπαντικά  ), το tu bo flo πρεπει να ειναι αυτης της μαρκας η κανουν κι αλλα (πχ ενα Mr Clean αν θυμαμαι καλα); Ρωταω γιατι αλλα θελουν ζεστο νερο ενω αλλα κανουν και με κρυο (εχουν κατι ρινισματα αλουμινιου που αντιδρουν και ζεσταινουν το νερο).



Α δε ξέρω. Οτι λέει ο οδηγός κάνω. Και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με τπτ άλλο. Βασικά ασε μην αναμειχθεί κάνα χημικό και κάνει καμιά έκρηξη. :Lol: 
Αυτή η μέθοθος είναι δοκιμασμένη πάντως.

Αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ γράφει πάνω toumboflo και έχει σε 2 χρώματα. Εγώ πορτοκαλί παίρνω.

----------


## SV1EDG

Τιμή δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.Οχι πάνω από 4-5 ευρώ πάντως (και πολλά ίσως λέω).

----------


## Basscadet

οκ, ευχαριστώ παιδιά, μόλις βρω χρονο και παω κεντρο θα παρω μια και βλέπουμε.  :Biggrin:

----------

